# Power pivot for Excel for Mac 2011



## StephenV (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi 

I would like to use Powerpivot add-in on Excel of Mac 2011, is this possible?

Reg'ds
Steve


----------



## RoryA (Jul 27, 2011)

No, I'm afraid not. It only works in XL2010.


----------



## StephenV (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Rory!  ****, double ****! Wish MS would beef up Office for Mac!!

Steve


----------



## RoryA (Jul 27, 2011)

They did - 2011 is WAY better than 2008!


----------



## StephenV (Jul 28, 2011)

Rory, you are absolutely right and I agree fully. My feelings are they seem to have gone 80% of the way and just not got to the same level as MS Office for windows. That is a pity!


----------

